# Tempestade Tropical FAY (Atlântico 2008 #06)



## Vince (15 Ago 2008 às 21:43)

Nas Caraíbas junto à Republica Dominicana formou-se a *Tempestade Tropical FAY*.
Os antecedentes da FAY estão no tópico genérico Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2008).

Dois aviões de reconhecimento acabarem de identificar uma circulação nos niveis baixos localizada no leste da Rep.Dominicana.










*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*

*-------------*
*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do NHC (National Hurricane Center) ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2008 às 21:46)

*Trajecto*

O trajecto previsto pelo NHC difere do que os modelos indicavam pois a formação do centro foi mais a sul.
Como durante o trajecto previsto haverá imensa interacção com terra não prevêm que se intensifique muito.
Depois de Puerto Rico e outras ilhas caribenhas a Fay está a deixar muita chuva na Republica Dominicana. À medida que se for deslocando poderá também provocar inundações ou deslizamentos de terras no Haiti e Cuba, e posteriormente a Florida será a região afectada se o trajecto se confirmar. Se as previsões do trajecto falharem e este for mais sobre o mar é altamente provável que se intensifique para furacão.







Aviso oficial:



> *TROPICAL STORM FAY ADVISORY NUMBER   1*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL062008
> 500 PM AST FRI AUG 15 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2008 às 10:37)

Previsão oficial um pouco ajustada com a Fay a passar um pouco de mais tempo sobre água e a chegar a Furacão mesmo antes de  cruzar Cuba.
A previsão é complexa dada a interecção com Terra, a leitura da _discussion_ explica os problemas mas resumidamente é dificil perceber o que sobrará do LCC e onde estará dado que as montanhas da Hispaniola (algumas com 3 mil metros) destroem normalmente o LCC. Mas devido à potência das trovoadas a sul (um avião de reconhecimento passou maus momentos há poucas horas) e do MLC, ele rapidamente pode recriar um novo não se sabe é exactamente aonde.



> EVEN THOUGH WE CANNOT DETERMINE EXACTLY WHERE THE CENTER OF FAY IS
> LOCATED...SATELLITE IMAGERY AND DATA FROM AN AIR FORCE
> RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT SUGGEST IT IS STILL INLAND...OVER
> SOUTH-CENTRAL HISPANIOLA NEAR THE BORDER BETWEEN THE DOMINICAN
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2008 às 21:28)

*Tempestade "Fay" ganha velocidade ao se aproximar de Cuba*

A tempestade tropical "Fay" ganhou velocidade nas últimas horas ao se aproximar de Cuba e mantém a ameaça de se transformar em furacão antes de chegar à costa oeste da Flórida, informou o Centro Nacional de Furacões (NHC) dos Estados Unidos em seu boletim das 15h (Brasília). A advertência de perigo de furacão se mantém vigente desde a região de Florida Keys até a baía de Tampa, no centro oeste da península.
A evacuação de turistas começou hoje na zona de Cayos e para amanhã já foi anunciado o fechamento das escolas públicas nos condados de Monroe e Miami-Dade. O Governo de Cuba ampliou o aviso de furacão para as províncias de Havana e da capital até Sancti Spiritus. O aviso de tempestade inclui também as províncias de Cienfuegos, Villa Clara e Matanzas, além das Bahamas e da Jamaica.
Ao passar por Cuba, "Fay" deve perder força, mas se aproximará a ainda na segunda-feira da região de Florida Keys com uma intensidade próxima a de um furacão de categoria um, ou seja, com ventos superiores a 100 km/h. O chefe de Previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia de Cuba, José Rubiera, disse pela televisão que a tempestade "vai se intensificar" nas próximas horas, mas que é pouco provável que chegue a se transformar em furacão antes de entrar em território cubano.
Às 15h (Brasília), o centro da tempestade se encontrava próximo à latitude 20.8 norte, longitude 79.8 oeste e a cerca de 285 quilômetros de Camagüey (Cuba) e a 460 de Key West (Flórida). "Fay" se movimenta em direção ao oeste a cerca de 27 km/h e deve girar rumo ao noroeste ao longo do dia de hoje e, depois, mudar seu curso para noroeste na segunda-feira.
Os ventos máximos sustentados são de perto de 85 km/h e pode ganhar força nas próximas horas até se transformar em furacão quando se aproximar do leste de Cuba. O NHC prevê que "Fay" se movimentará hoje próximo ao litoral sul de Cuba, cruzará a ilha durante a noite e se situará outra vez sobre as águas do Caribe na segunda-feira em direção a Key West, aonde poderia chegar como furacão de categoria um e ventos superiores a 100 km/h.
EFE

G1


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2008 às 10:29)

O centro da Tempestade Tropical Fay está sobre Cuba com a maior parte da convecção a leste e nordeste do Centro.






A Fay devido à interacção com terra nunca conseguiu chegar a Furacão até aqui como se chegou a prever durante algum tempo.


*Chamo a atenção para esta imagem e o que ela representa. Pode parecer absurdo mas é uma imagem muito bonita:
*





*A imagem simboliza a vontade dos homens ignorarem a política e pensarem prioritariamente nos problemas do homem* 

A imagem mostra o trajecto de um avião de reconhecimento da força aérea americana que há pouco tempo atrás voou sobre Cuba com total autorização das autoridades cubanas. Pode parecer normal mas isto não costuma ser assim. É sempre preciso uma autorização muito especial e no passado quando era pedida demorava tanto tempo a ser obtida que depois já não servia para nada, como aconteceu com o Furacão Ivan. Ontem tiveram autorização para voar junto à costa e hoje para sobrevoarem o país.


Prevê-se que a Fay depois de regressar à água possa chegar a Furacão antes de atingir da Florida. Dentro do cone de incerteza um trajecto mais para Oeste  sobre as águas do Golfo poderá criar um furacão mais intenso. 






A última previsão do GFS mostra um cenário um pouco invulgar da FAY cruzar a Flórida do Golfo para o Atlântico, mas depois a regressar novamente para o Golfo do México intensificando-se novamente. Teriamos Fay para quase mais 2 semanas.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Ago 2008 às 20:51)

Estação interessante de seguir neste momento:

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=KFLMARAT5

Já leva 140 mm hoje e com rajadas de 80 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2008 às 21:35)

*Fay: Mais de mil portugueses de férias em Cuba*

A tempestade tropical Fay, que este fim-de-semana matou 57 pessoas em vários países das Caraíbas, chegou hoje à costa sudoeste de Cuba, onde cerca de mil portugueses estão de férias, segundo as contas das agências de viagens nacionais.
"Estão em Cuba pouco mais de mil portugueses, mas não há registo de qualquer problema neste momento por causa da tempestade, até porque nesta altura do ano estes fenómenos são esperados", contou à agência Lusa Paulo Brehm, da Associação Portuguesa das Agências de Viagens (APAV). A "única" consequência da tempestade "até ao momento", adiantou, foi o cancelamento de algumas actividades que tinham sido programadas pelos operadores.
Fonte do gabinete da secretaria de Estados das Comunidades disse à Lusa que o governo português accionou a embaixada portuguesa em Cuba, "para que ficasse atenta a qualquer situação e pudesse apoiar os portugueses em caso de necessidade". "Os familiares de portugueses que estejam de férias em Cuba e tenham perdido o contacto com esses familiares ou estejam preocupados podem ligar para o gabinete de emergência consular (707202000) e os portugueses que estão em Cuba e que precisem de ajuda podem também contactar a embaixada [005372040149]", adiantou aquela fonte.
A tempestade tropical Fay chegou esta manhã à costa Sul de Cuba, com ventos a atingir os 80 quilómetros por hora e chuvas fortes, mas poupou Havana ao dirigir-se para a Baía dos Porcos em Cuba. Segue agora na direcção da Florida, nos Estados Unidos, onde se prevê que chegue ainda hoje. Em oito das 15 províncias cubanas foi decretado o estado de alerta para furacões, segundo o serviço de protecção civil cubano. 
Em Cuba os ventos devem atingir entre 70 e 100 quilómetros por hora e, por precaução, mais de 15 mil habitantes das províncias orientais e centrais estão a ser transferidos para outros locais desde sábado. Em Varadero, principal zona balnear de Cuba, que fica a 140 quilómetros de Havana, cerca de 18 mil pessoas foram aconselhadas a ficar dentro de casa.
A tempestade Fay já causou a morte de 50 pessoas no Haiti. O grupo petrolífero anglo-holandês Shell evacuou, por precaução, centenas de funcionários que trabalham no Golfo do México.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2008 às 21:41)

*Defesa Civil de Cuba suspende alerta de ciclone após a passagem de "Fay"*

A Defesa Civil de Cuba suspendeu hoje às 8h (9h, horário de Brasília) o alerta de ciclone que havia sido estabelecido no domingo nas províncias do oeste e do centro da ilha por causa da passagem da tempestade tropical "Fay". Neste momento o ciclone seguiu novamente para o mar e começou a seguir em direção ao norte pelo estreito da Flórida, onde pode se transformar em furacão antes de chegar ao litoral dos Estados Unidos, afirmam os meteorologistas.
Apesar de suspender o "alerta de ciclone", o aviso da Defesa Civil diz que "as autoridades destes territórios devem manter a vigilância sobre as chuvas associadas à tempestade tropical e ao escoamento de água acumulada principalmente em áreas montanhosas". Além disso, adverte de "possíveis inundações litorâneas no norte" da ilha. Foi ordenado o retorno a suas casas de milhares de cubanos e turistas estrangeiros que foram evacuados de áreas com risco de inundações.
A tempestade "Fay", que deixou pelo menos 54 mortes em sua passagem pelo Haiti e pela República Dominicana, cruzou esta madrugada Cuba do sul ao norte após percorrer no sábado o litoral sudeste da ilha. A tempestade entrou na ilha pela península de Zapata e saiu próxima do povoado de Cárdenas, na província de Matanzas.
"Continua havendo alguma probabilidade de que aconteçam pequenas inundações no litoral norte ocidental, quando o centro de 'Fay' se afastar pelo Estreito da Flórida", diz o último "aviso de ciclone" do Instituto de Meteorologia de Cuba. Não há relatórios sobre pessoas feridas em Cuba pela passagem de "Fay", mas sim de interdição de estradas, de suspensão de vôos, de danos em imóveis e cultivos e de interrupção de serviços elétricos e de telefonia.
Cerca de 50 pessoas morreram no domingo no Haiti quando o ônibus no qual viajavam foi arrastado pela corrente do rio Glace, que ganhou volume em decorrência das chuvas associadas a "Fay", informaram fontes oficiais. Na República Dominicana foi noticiada a morte de pelo menos quatro pessoas, além de 12 mil evacuados. EFE

Último Segundo


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2008 às 23:00)

A Tempestade Tropical Fay tem vindo a intensificar-se. Depois da grande desorganização que sofreu após cruzar Cuba está novamente a criar muita convecção sobre o centro, centro esse que fez landfall há poucas horas em Key West.






Tem sido uma sorte esta tempestade andar sempre a interagir com Terra desde há vários dias e o trajecto previsto até fazer novo landfall na Florida também não deixará que se intensifique muito mais sobre água, provavelmente ficará no limite da intensidade entre tempestade tropical e furacão.
Tivesse tido nos últimos dias um trajecto com menos terra e percebia-se que a Fay estava destinada a ser um grande furacão dada a facilidade com que se intensifica mal se liberta da terra.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2008 às 09:37)

A Tempestade Tropical Fay depois de cruzar lentamente a Florida está nestas horas com o centro prestes a regressar à água.






Durante o dia de ontem e um pouco inesperadamente chegou a intensificar-se e criar um olho sobre terra embora sem chegar à categoria de Furacão.


A previsão é a de que ao regressar à água naturalmente se volta a intensificar, mas como podem ver o cone de incerteza é muito alargado e o trajecto que tomará só vamos perceber melhor nas próximas horas.








Deixo este video de um acidente ontem de um praticante de Kitesurf na Florida. Está no hospital em estado grave. Nunca percebi estas pessoas que praticam desportos em tempestades.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=cb5_1219102524


----------



## iceworld (21 Ago 2008 às 11:41)

*Arrastado pela tempestade Fay*

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/391659


----------



## Dan (21 Ago 2008 às 12:36)

*Re: Arrastado pela tempestade Fay*



iceworld disse:


> http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/391659



Um "verdadeiro palerma"


----------



## psm (22 Ago 2008 às 10:12)

Bem esta tempestade tropical também tem uma trajectória não muito comum, depois de sair de terra na Florida, e seguir a corrente do golfo infletiu nova mente para terra e até ai nada de anormal , mas em vez de ir para norte nordeste eis que não, e vai para leste e toca em AGUAS do golfo para depois infletir para nordeste isto segundo as ultimas previsões sendo o seu deslocamento muito lento, o vai determinar que percipite-se grandes quantidades de chuva na florida, para quem adora chuva é o paraiso


----------

